

Cardless Payment with Loop Fob - bsiddiqui
http://www.looppay.com/product/fob/

======
bsiddiqui
This looks interesting and it's shipping tomorrow. Though I don't think it's
designed as well as Coin, I do think it's headed in a better direction.
Products like this move us toward electronic payments, whereas Coin supports
the existing card-required payment system.

